# IPO Obedience Training Clips



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Put together several clips of Lauren and I doing some informal OB with our crew yesterday. They are all different ages and are at various stages of training, so feel free to ask any questions on what exactly we are doing.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=po2dlfdJnVw

Also some video of them doing a little nose work the other night. They have each only done this a couple times:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VGcFCP46awE

The little one is advancing quickly and will need a change of venue/better hiding spots soon. This was taken this morning:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b_BqQdfByvM

Comments/critiques always welcome.

..


----------



## Troy Seaton (Sep 4, 2007)

Looking good!!! Thanks for sharing.TS


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Dave Martin said:


> Put together several clips of Lauren and I doing some informal OB with our crew yesterday. They are all different ages and are at various stages of training, so feel free to ask any questions on what exactly we are doing.
> 
> ..


That was really remarkable - I guess you have better Rottweilers in the US than we do over the pond and vice versa for the German Shepherds:grin:

I only saw one sloppy sit before you picked up the dumbell but I was really impressed at his work. What's his line / pedigree?

I saw one work like this with Dagmar Bättig in Switzerland.


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Troy Seaton said:


> Looking good!!! Thanks for sharing.TS


Thanks Troy



Gillian Schuler said:


> That was really remarkable - I guess you have better Rottweilers in the US than we do over the pond and vice versa for the German Shepherds:grin:
> 
> I only saw one sloppy sit before you picked up the dumbell but I was really impressed at his work. What's his line / pedigree?


Thanks Gillian. No way that's true.. just have to know where to look

King's pedigree: http://www.working-dog.eu/dogs-details/553054/Kingston-Martin-vom-Bullenfeld?new_lan_en

He definitely inherited his father's working ability (he's out of the Neubrand kennel) and his grandmother, Oxana, was something incredibly special.

He also goes back to Racker v.d. Flugschneise on his mother's line.


----------



## georgia estes (Nov 3, 2009)

super nice rottie


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks a lot Georgia


----------



## Elaine Matthys (May 18, 2008)

The rottie is very nice. Have you noticed that almost all of your sits are crooked and he tends to forge? Have you thought about doing more left turn sits to increase rear end awareness? This could help speed up the finish and the about turns. As for the forging - as this is a problem I created with my older dog - have you thought about rewarding off to the left to straighten him out and bring him back a bit? I created this by rewarding the same way you are doing, by bringing the toy around the front with my right hand. My dog just kept inching forward and around in anticipation of it. I started tossing it off to the left and rear, which helped enormously. It seems that they position themselves for the reward and not necessarily where you marked it.

Fairly minor things, your dogs are doing well overall  Is that a Stefan puppy?


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Elaine Matthys said:


> The rottie is very nice. Have you noticed that almost all of your sits are crooked and he tends to forge? Have you thought about doing more left turn sits to increase rear end awareness? This could help speed up the finish and the about turns. As for the forging - as this is a problem I created with my older dog - have you thought about rewarding off to the left to straighten him out and bring him back a bit? I created this by rewarding the same way you are doing, by bringing the toy around the front with my right hand. My dog just kept inching forward and around in anticipation of it. I started tossing it off to the left and rear, which helped enormously. It seems that they position themselves for the reward and not necessarily where you marked it.
> 
> Fairly minor things, your dogs are doing well overall  Is that a Stefan puppy?


Appreciate you taking the time to share those tips, Elaine. Sitting crooked is usually not an issue I have with Kingston - one of his rear paw 'toes' is actually quite swollen and infected, which is why I didn't get on him much for his few mistakes. I didn't mention that in my original post because I still wanted to hear any and all advice people had to offer on what they saw.

I may try the reward off to the left like you mention while heeling, but his finishes are normally excellent and when he's healed up I just need to get back on him about not cutting corners.

We used to have an issue with forging, but I (personally) don't have a problem with his position now.

Yup, that's Felon (Quardes x Ultra). Working on developing his nose more than anything right now - I can already tell he won't need much foundation work for his obedience with the drives he has.


----------



## Steve Burger (Jan 2, 2009)

Gillian Schuler said:


> That was really remarkable - I guess you have better Rottweilers in the US than we do over the pond and vice versa for the German Shepherds:grin:
> 
> .


 There are some good GSD's here, just not as many good trainers. In addition I saw a lot more good Rotties in the few weeks I was in Germany than in 9 years in the sport here.


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Steve Burger said:


> There are some good GSD's here, just not as many good trainers. In addition I saw a lot more good Rotties in the few weeks I was in Germany than in 9 years in the sport here.


I believe it. There are some excellent kennels over there breeding complete dogs


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

thanks for sharin the videos.

about the nosework, for competition I am assuming the dog has to be able to work all 3 scents, is that correct? I tried looking it up a while back and got lost on the website...without finding out the info 

where did you get your NW scents?

thanks again..


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Joby Becker said:


> thanks for sharin the videos.
> 
> about the nosework, for competition I am assuming the dog has to be able to work all 3 scents, is that correct? I tried looking it up a while back and got lost on the website...without finding out the info


In these videos they are only hunting for their meals. 

In a very short amount of time I have seen improvement in all of our dogs, especially the puppy. He is really learning that using his nose will bring his reward. I have been told this transfers well to when they track in grass, hay, etc later on (IPO tracking)


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

Fantastic dogs and training!!! How do you like the Bachbett dog?? 

Do you have a problem with the front with a dumbell with your super awesome bad assed rott? I couldn't tell for sure, but you seemed to lean forward when he comes in, prior to grabbing the dumbell. didn't know if it was an issue or not or if I am imagining things. 

Are you going to do nosework with your dogs, as in the sport? or is it just prepping for tracking? I like hearing boxer snuffles, they sound different than other dogs sniffing.... They are more gifted than other dogs at finding things as they can taste as well as smell with their lips out in front of their noses, in my boxer loving opinion.

Thanks for posting.



Dave Martin said:


> In these videos they are only hunting for their meals.
> 
> In a very short amount of time I have seen improvement in all of our dogs, especially the puppy. He is really learning that using his nose will bring his reward. I have been told this transfers well to when they track in grass, hay, etc later on (IPO tracking)


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

Joby.

You can do the first odor, not sure which one it is, and do your Odor Recognition Test (ORT) on it, and do you level one. Level two is with two odors three is with three and distractors. You again have to do an ORT for level 2 odor and 3 odor. You can do all three in one day if you want at an ORT event.

Here is the site where I got mine, I think. It's been a while but I am pretty sure this is the one.

http://www.allgooddogs.biz/products



Joby Becker said:


> thanks for sharin the videos.
> 
> about the nosework, for competition I am assuming the dog has to be able to work all 3 scents, is that correct? I tried looking it up a while back and got lost on the website...without finding out the info
> 
> ...


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Dave Colborn said:


> Fantastic dogs and training!!! How do you like the Bachbett dog??


Thanks a lot Dave. 

Xilly is an extremely driven dog, both in prey and food, endless amounts of energy, but I have never been that happy with her overall confidence level. Had my gf done more socialization with her early on I'm sure she'd be better, but it's taken a lot of effort on both our parts to get her to be less stressed in new environments.

'Stressed' probably isn't the most appropriate word as she really isn't fearful - just a bit more reactive than I'd like to see to very loud noises, certain screams, huge machines, things of that nature.. She improves week by week, but compared to our other dogs who are rock solid environmentally, that's the one area I've been a bit disappointed in with her. With continued work I think she can be a good competition dog though.

We have heard one of her littermate brothers is very similar, cannot comment on the rest of the litter. For a Boxer, her drives are definitely refreshing.



Dave Colborn said:


> Do you have a problem with the front with a dumbell with your super awesome bad assed rott? I couldn't tell for sure, but you seemed to lean forward when he comes in, prior to grabbing the dumbell. didn't know if it was an issue or not or if I am imagining things.


I do. Tips welcome for getting him to come in closer.. I'm not happy with the way I initially trained his fronts, both for recalls and retrieves, and am trying to improve them little by little without adding any pressure yet (I prefer happy upbeat dogs in OB).

They are good enough for trial, but not if I want a perfect obedience score.



Dave Colborn said:


> Are you going to do nosework with your dogs, as in the sport? or is it just prepping for tracking? I like hearing boxer snuffles, they sound different than other dogs sniffing.... They are more gifted than other dogs at finding things as they can taste as well as smell with their lips out in front of their noses, in my boxer loving opinion.
> 
> Thanks for posting.


As of now, no plans to do so but I am open to learning about/trying new venues. This is just to teach them they will have success using their noses for IPO tracking.

I hear you on the Boxer noises, Hudson sounds like a pig on his tracks - it's a gauranteed laugh when new people come out and walk his tracks with us :-D


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

Dave Martin said:


> I do. Tips welcome for getting him to come in closer.. I'm not happy with the way I initially trained his fronts, both for recalls and retrieves, and am trying to improve them little by little without adding any pressure yet (I prefer happy upbeat dogs in OB).
> 
> They are good enough for trial, but not if I want a perfect obedience score.


I am not an IPO guy. I have seen over exagerated leaning back help with dogs doing retreives and not fronting close enough, though. IE he is coming in, lean back, so you aren't in "his space", hovering over him. Maybe try exagerate standing straight when he comes in first and see if that fixes it. I watched again, and you are slightly stooped forward. Alligator arm him when you reach for the dumbell. I have heard it explained from the dogs visual perspective similar to where shoulders are on heeling. when he looks up, if you are straight up or leaned back a little, he will come closer in... bent over, it gives a visual picture to him that causes him to stay further back. 

You can even put one foot out futher forward and lean your weight back on your second leg. I would be careful not to ruin the picture you have, though




Dave Martin said:


> As of now, no plans to do so but I am open to learning about/trying new venues. This is just to teach them they will have success using their noses for IPO tracking.
> 
> I can't remember who, but somone used to feed their young dogs just tossed in the grass, then on a scent pad, to cause them to hunt for their food in a similar context to tracking. I don't know what their IPO scores were, or who it was....


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

I have heard that before but it doesn't seem to work that well for him. I appreciate the reminder though, leaning back definitely doesn't hurt.

One of many things I just need to keep working on..


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Dave Martin said:


> In these videos they are only hunting for their meals.
> 
> In a very short amount of time I have seen improvement in all of our dogs, especially the puppy. He is really learning that using his nose will bring his reward. I have been told this transfers well to when they track in grass, hay, etc later on (IPO tracking)


Oh Dave, was just asking in general. about the nw...the other Dave sorta cleared it up thanks though, of course your vids look great as always  thanks for sharing. And thanks Dave C.


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Appreciate it, Joby. Hopefully I'll be posting some trial video in the next few months


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Glad you explained Kingston's bad toe. I've seen many of his videos here and with this one I kept saying "NAWWW, that's not Kingston. His sits are way better then that"! :grin: :wink:
Scent work is off to a great start with all three.


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Bob Scott said:


> Glad you explained Kingston's bad toe. I've seen many of his videos here and with this one I kept saying "NAWWW, that's not Kingston. His sits are way better then that"! :grin: :wink:
> Scent work is off to a great start with all three.


Thanks Bob, you know he's better than that. His paw is heeling pretty well so I will be giving those finishes/sits my attention soon.

There are actually four dogs in that video, the Boxers just look the same (couldn't be more different in temperament though)


----------

